# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 12-05-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 05-05-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "SHBA, Evropa e vjeter dhe Shqiperia" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17393

Titulli: "Ceshtja e prones dhe ndikimi ne politikat shoviniste greke" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17392

Titulli: "Nano, turi i mashtrimeve" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga lulja9)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17391

Titulli: "a mund te me ndihmoj njeri" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga Ricky^al)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17389

Titulli: "Orgazma Femerore- Kremi I Kenaqesise" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17384

Titulli: "pytje per 2 kengetare" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga DaNgErOuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17383

Titulli: "Skandali Rama -&quot;2K&quot; fituese pa kritere ne tendera." (postuar 12-05-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17382

Titulli: "Nese do te munde ta nderronit shtetin e huaj ku jeni me ke dhe pse do e benit?" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga [0]ujku_[0])
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17377

Titulli: "Koha dhe njeriu" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17375

Titulli: "Per Ne e kam fjalen!" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga tekla/mrapsht)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17374

Titulli: "Himara" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17367

Titulli: "Presheva" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17365

Titulli: "si perfundon" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga hiedi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17364

Titulli: "Shqiperia, besimi i nje fillimi te ri" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17363

Titulli: "Të Njohim Njëri Tjetrin" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga DIDIBE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17361

Titulli: "Jeyda" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga Jeyda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17358

Titulli: ": Autoritetet shtetërore greke vazhdojnë të nëpërkëmbin të drejtat e emigrantëve" (postuar 12-05-2003 nga ALBA_MAUSI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17355

Titulli: "Gervishtjet e nje kohe te marre." (postuar 12-05-2003 nga Jonian)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17352

Titulli: "Endrren qe s'e pata kurre..." (postuar 11-05-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17347

Titulli: "Alma Bektashi" (postuar 11-05-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17344

Titulli: "Ferma e kafsheve - George Orwell" (postuar 11-05-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17343

Titulli: "Ilirët? Ah, këta ngatërrestarë!" (postuar 11-05-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17339

Titulli: "Dicka per kete forum" (postuar 11-05-2003 nga Redi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17338

Titulli: "Po afrojne ndeshjet me Irlanden dhe Zvicren." (postuar 11-05-2003 nga I bukri dheut)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17336

Titulli: "Foto te Fotomodeles Ingrid Gjonit" (postuar 11-05-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17334

Titulli: "Poezi humoristike" (postuar 11-05-2003 nga harry)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17332

Titulli: "Problemi i shqiptareve eshte Nacionalizmi i ç'mendur!" (postuar 11-05-2003 nga ReBeL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17331

Titulli: "Si mund te veje nje maske dhe une?" (postuar 11-05-2003 nga I bukri dheut)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17328

Titulli: "Tung" (postuar 11-05-2003 nga metallika)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17319

Titulli: "Nje Shkodran me shume." (postuar 11-05-2003 nga luton_boy_uk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17316

Titulli: "Ekipi amerikan do të ndërpresë kërkimin për armë" (postuar 11-05-2003 nga Beqari002)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17315

Titulli: "Prej 4 vitesh kosovari kërkon babanë e humbur" (postuar 11-05-2003 nga Beqari002)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17314

Titulli: "KOSOVA: Kurre me pjese e Serbise." (postuar 11-05-2003 nga Iceberg)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17311

Titulli: "Vetefilmohet ne prostitucion&quot;i dhuron &quot;11 vjet burg tutorit" (postuar 11-05-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17310

Titulli: "cover arts për disa këngë" (postuar 11-05-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17305

Titulli: "Deep Impact Mission...." (postuar 11-05-2003 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17304

Titulli: "keshtu e provuan komunizmin, pa mendua fare..." (postuar 10-05-2003 nga illiriani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17300

Titulli: "ja dhe ca barsaleta nga tironsi per qef" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga tironsi per qef)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17298

Titulli: "Ylli Im" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17297

Titulli: "Projekt për një ristaurim ndërtese" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17295

Titulli: "Albumi im: - Avantare" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17294

Titulli: "Erdha dhe une me se fundi!!!" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga korca_gurl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17293

Titulli: "Shakira" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga Goc^e_mir)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17291

Titulli: "Greqi, dëbohet kreu i emigrantëve shqiptarë" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17288

Titulli: "Përshendetje për shqiptarët ne Azi" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17286

Titulli: "Tradhtim Dashurie" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga harry)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17281

Titulli: "Foto te futbollisteve shqiptare ne Evrope" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga Plaku_i_urte)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17280

Titulli: "Perballja me ty..." (postuar 10-05-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17279

Titulli: "Kurreshtje" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga archangel_dz)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17277

Titulli: "Personal organizer" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga K19)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17270

Titulli: "Hashim Thaçi i ofron Kthimit biseda në nivelin më të lartë" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17266

Titulli: "Bota virtuale dhe miqësitë konkrete" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17264

Titulli: "Shqiptarët e Beogradit mes Serbisë dhe Kosovës" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17263

Titulli: "Kam nje problem" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga euzfor)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17262

Titulli: "Cili qytet ne Angli eshte me i pershtatshem per shqiptaret dhe pse&quot;??" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga lagjia-5)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17261

Titulli: "Lepuri trim!!!!!!!!" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga notle)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17260

Titulli: "Leke Dukagjini" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17259

Titulli: "startupdisc" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga dave)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17253

Titulli: "format problems" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga dave)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17252

Titulli: "Ikin nga burgu i Wintetures - Zvicerr per Oxhaku" (postuar 10-05-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17251

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: SI TI HAKMERRET TRADHËTI
 o 'ME TRADHËTI' (0 vota)
 o 'ME MIRËSI' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17361

Sondazh: Ku respektohen me shume shqiptaret?
 o 'Itali' (1 vota)
 o 'Greqi' (0 vota)
 o 'Usa' (6 vota)
 o 'Turqi' (3 vota)
 o 'Angli' (0 vota)
 o 'Kanada' (0 vota)
 o 'Belgjike' (1 vota)
 o 'France' (0 vota)
 o 'Australi' (0 vota)
 o 'Rumani' (0 vota)
 o 'Bullgari' (0 vota)
 o 'Arabi' (0 vota)
 o 'Egjipt' (1 vota)
 o 'Kine' (0 vota)
 o 'Rusi' (1 vota)
 o 'Japoni' (0 vota)
 o 'Gjermani' (1 vota)
 o 'Zvicer' (0 vota)
 o 'Spanje' (0 vota)
 o 'Hollande' (0 vota)
 o 'Poloni' (0 vota)
 o 'Çeki' (0 vota)
 o 'Hungari' (0 vota)
 o 'Bosnie' (0 vota)
 o 'Slloveni' (0 vota)
 o 'Kroaci' (0 vota)
 o 'Kube' (1 vota)
 o 'Vendet Nordike' (1 vota)
 o 'Maqedoni' (0 vota)
 o 'Diku tjeter' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17197

Sondazh: Kush do fitoje?
 o 'Fiton Irlanda' (0 vota)
 o 'Barazim' (1 vota)
 o 'Fiton Shqiperia' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17000

Sondazh: Ne C'nivele Eshte Muzika Shqiptare?
 o 'Shume mire' (7 vota)
 o 'Mire' (4 vota)
 o 'Jo keq' (0 vota)
 o 'Dobet' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16973

Sondazh: A do lidheshit me ish-dashurin/en e shokut/shoqes tuaj te ngushte?
 o 'Po, interesi im eshte mbi interesin e shokut' (1 vota)
 o 'Jo, s'ma lejon ndergjegjja' (10 vota)
 o 'Me ka ndodhur mua dhe s'me pelqeu se si u ndjeva.' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16951

Sondazh: Cilet jan me shqiptar???
 o 'Muslimanet ?' (3 vota)
 o 'Krishteret ?' (2 vota)
 o 'Ortodokset ?' (2 vota)
 o 'Te tjeret ??' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16926

Sondazh: Mosha me E Bukur
 o '0-20' (7 vota)
 o '+20' (9 vota)
 o '+40' (0 vota)
 o '+50' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16740

Sondazh: Lidhja e internetit
 o 'Me mire me kontrate te parapaguar' (1 vota)
 o 'Me mire pa kontrate dhe te paguash vetem telefonin' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16600

Sondazh: A eshte e vertete, nqs po ose jo pse
 o 'Po' (4 vota)
 o 'Jo' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16593

Sondazh: Cila dite eshte dita e mbare per ju?
 o 'e hena' (0 vota)
 o 'e marta' (0 vota)
 o 'e merkura' (0 vota)
 o 'e enjtja' (0 vota)
 o 'e premtja' (4 vota)
 o 'e shuna' (0 vota)
 o 'e djela' (0 vota)
 o 'asnjera,te gjitha njesoj jan' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16517


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

12 05:
 o briiigi - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=45

12 05:
 o E.Xh (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=270

12 05:
 o zarathustra (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1352

12 05:
 o Danny1976 (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6068

12 05:
 o bjanku (37) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2376

12 05:
 o FILIZ (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4266

12 05:
 o ILIRJANI (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4744

12 05:
 o Ben_uk - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5064

12 05:
 o daniel (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5558

12 05:
 o Ballokumja - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6056

12 05:
 o DeNgeR_BOY (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6552

12 05:
 o shkodrane - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6735

12 05:
 o gisela (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7695

12 05:
 o ILIR PLLANA (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7932

13 05:
 o ELIO (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=50

13 05:
 o DENI (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=691

13 05:
 o Prototype (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=653

13 05:
 o ALBA_MAUSI - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=886

13 05:
 o bejto (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1290

13 05:
 o marinI (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1724

13 05:
 o Blue_Angel (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2392

13 05:
 o Steve (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2987

13 05:
 o Tazmania (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3303

13 05:
 o antonios (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3524

13 05:
 o fatmiri (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4011

13 05:
 o ARJANA²°°³ (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4776

13 05:
 o TANI_23_VL (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5092

13 05:
 o sopot (35) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6670

13 05:
 o dr74 (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6764

13 05:
 o Silva Dr (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6854

13 05:
 o LepUruShe (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6928
 o LePuLuShe (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6929

13 05:
 o JUST_YOU (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7161

13 05:
 o Kinky69 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7228

13 05:
 o TONIVOLOTI (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7966
 o TONI@VOLOTI.COM (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7978

13 05:
 o tontovolo - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7992

14 05:
 o ardian preci - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4450
 o Nino Rota - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=778

14 05:
 o shuaib1 (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2567


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 05-05-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 134 Anetare te rinj
 o 188 Tema te reja
 o 3,338 Postime te reja
 o 4 Sondazhe te reja

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## NoWay4u

bukur albo ka statistika ky vbulletin

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Nice_Boy

Mund te me thot ndoj njeri se si mund te bej edhe un kete te me vin Buletini javor ne email?

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## llokumja

ishte teper interesante

----------


## Nice_Boy

O Njerzim A Me Tregon Ndoj Njeri Si Ta Boj Te Me Vjen Edhe Mua Ne Mail?

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## llokumja

Te njejten problem kam edhe un 
me perpara me vinte buletini javor i forumit Shqiotar 
c'do jave por tani nuk po me vjen me qekur bene ndryshime 
me servisin e ri. Deshiroj qe te me vije perseri buletini me thoni 
nqs me duhet te ndryshoj ndonje gje

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## LeNNoN

o 134 Anetare te rinj
sa kalon koha aq me shum antare shtohen 
vertet interesant perparimi i kti forumi kaq te madh..


LeNNoN !

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## sweet_babe

> o 134 Anetare te rinj
> sa kalon koha aq me shum antare shtohen 
> vertet interesant perparimi i kti forumi kaq te madh..
> 
> 
> LeNNoN !



*vertete shume anetare te ri vijne po ne te vjetrit shkruajme aman e aktivizohemi ne tema me shume*

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## llokumja

te drete ke ne forum sa po vjen e me shume po shtohen 
anteret e tij por un uk jam nje antare e re ne kete forum 
edhe mua me perpara me viente jave per jave Buletini javor 
por tani k 1 vit qenuk me vjen me as vete nuk e di perse 
a mund te na ndihmoj ndonjeri per kete ????

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Me duket qe eshte ndaluar Buletini Javor qe na vinte ne vitet 2003..*

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## tonny2

anetaret e rinj vijne dhe ikun . por shifet qe stafi i forumit din ti mbaje brenda forumit , shumllojshmeria e temave dhe moderimi i moderuar i stafit te forumit rriti cdo dite numrin e anetareve ne kete forum . une jam  anetari i ri ne kete forum dhe po e pelqen shumllojshmeria e temave .moderimi i moderuar rrit numrin e anetareve

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## IslamInfo

Aiii sa teme e vjeter. Rrofte buletini javor  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),Vinjol (29-01-2016)

----------


## p.peposhi

nje teme per te drejten e krahasuar civile

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

